

Identity progressives and identity conservatives - benwerd
http://benwerd.com/2011/10/identity-progressives-identity-conservatives/

======
ggchappell
This is a nice concept, but "progressive" and "conservative" are loaded words,
and should be avoided. In this case, they're also rather inaccurate, as most
of the web, until recently, allowed individuals to manage their identities
however they wanted.

------
wmf
Not quite; e.g. the Google+ rules are somewhere in between, where you're
supposed to use your real-world name but that isn't necessarily your legal
name.

